# Fell free to coment



## giashasa2012 (Aug 16, 2012)

Dr. Peggy Drexler: The Scarlet Manifesto: The Rise of the Adulterous Woman


----------



## underwater2010 (Jun 27, 2012)

I think it a sad state of our society that it has been acceptable for women to cheat. She clearly states that her mother's generation would have basicly given a WW the scarlet letter. The truth of the matter is that we have 3 generations raised that they have the right to be happy. The problem is that many people think it is everyone else's job to mak them happy. Guess what, it is time for people to step up and take the reins into their own hands. You want more sex, then take the time. Want better sex, then speak up and spice it up. DO NOT look outside your marraige. Adultery is NOT something we should be proud of.

On a side note....I wonder if the women in the study realized how unlikely their husbands were to stay when they found out.


----------



## giashasa2012 (Aug 16, 2012)

I believe that this article confirms what many here say, man have become less men , beta . Beta is safe but beta is boring


----------



## Sara8 (May 2, 2012)

underwater2010 said:


> On a side note....I wonder if the women in the study realized how unlikely their husbands were to stay when they found out.


I don't think they do. 

The Husband of the OW, in my STBEH's affair, filed for divorce. The OW, according to what I hear is in shock. 

Her husband treated her like a princess and fawned over her and she thought he would forgive her. 

Oh well.


----------



## wiigirl (Jun 14, 2012)

giashasa2012 said:


> I believe that this article confirms what many here say, man have become less men , beta . Beta is safe but beta is boring


:iagree:








_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Sara8 (May 2, 2012)

giashasa2012 said:


> Dr. Peggy Drexler: The Scarlet Manifesto: The Rise of the Adulterous Woman


I thought the part where she noted that more women are cheating than ever, and that women are the new men. 

I can't wait for my STBEH to be cuckolded by his next (new man) type of wife. :rofl:


----------



## underwater2010 (Jun 27, 2012)

giashasa2012 said:


> I believe that this article confirms what many here say, man have become less men , beta . Beta is safe but beta is boring


So by that statement we are to assume that men that take an interest in their family and don't cheat....beta. I don't think so. I know many alpha men out there that get cheated on. And I don't think a man that takes pride and interest in his family is any less sexy. My man is family oriented yet is a total ALPHA in the bedroom where it counts.


----------



## Vanguard (Jul 27, 2011)

Like I've always said-- we live in a society that's conducive to women cheating. If a guy cheats he's called a pig, an animal, and a low-life, shirking responsibilities. 

If a woman cheats she's viewed by society as a brave, independent thinker who is "casting off the shackles of her male oppressors." 

It's almost not even womankind's fault. Males in this country have allowed themselves to be sissified, and they celebrate and laud women who are pampered brats and sexually loose. 

Turn on the television and every commercial and sitcom will show the woman being a powerful, intelligent trailblazer. The man is presented as a bumbling buffoon who can't even get himself out of the blinders without his woman's help. 

However this doesn't bother me in the least. We can call blue red all we want, but when this civilization falls, and people start beating and eating each other, you'll be surprised how quickly people fit back into their proper gender roles.


----------



## Machiavelli (Feb 25, 2012)

Sara8 said:


> I don't think they do.
> 
> The Husband of the OW, in my STBEH's affair, filed for divorce. The OW, according to what I hear is in shock.
> 
> ...


It's all part and parcel of female affair think. Too much contempt for the BH, brain sex drugs, magic thinking. All rolled into one big ball. When I first started thinking about relationships (I'm sure it was due to falling T levels) and all the girls i've known before (sounds like a million seller) there was a woman running a blog about her *AM* exploits who was busted by her H. She'd harvested about 20 guys, blogged about it, and was blindsided by the instant divorce that followed.


----------



## Machiavelli (Feb 25, 2012)

WhiteMousse said:


> However this doesn't bother me in the least. We can call blue red all we want, but when this civilization falls, and people start beating and eating each other, you'll be surprised how quickly people fit back into their proper gender roles.


Yep. And probably sooner than anyone on here can imagine.


----------



## Vanguard (Jul 27, 2011)

Machiavelli said:


> Yep. And probably sooner than anyone on here can imagine.


How right you are, friend.

People are in such a thick stupor watching their reality TV they don't even realize that _we as a country are more divided now than we were when the Civil War was initiated._


----------



## HabsFan (Sep 27, 2012)

We can all move to Saudi Arabia and this topic would be a moot point
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Vanguard (Jul 27, 2011)

HabsFan said:


> We can all move to Saudi Arabia and this topic would be a moot point
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Whatever we choose to say about them, some of their moral convictions are extremely admirable. 

Many call them barbarians. 

As if we are any better. This country simply has a cloak sewn together with money and a flimsy cloth we call "civility".


----------



## HabsFan (Sep 27, 2012)

Their moral convictions are mostly based on their faith. If you look @ North America in the early 1900s, you could make a valid argument that there existed a few similarities with both societies. The need for a dual income household combined w/ instant gratification and a drop in 'faith-based values' could be the fabric of your flimsly cloth. I guess it's one of the prices to pay for sending your girls to school and not fearing they get shot by an oppresive regime.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Sara8 (May 2, 2012)

underwater2010 said:


> So by that statement we are to assume that men that take an interest in their family and don't cheat....beta. I don't think so. I know many alpha men out there that get cheated on. And I don't think a man that takes pride and interest in his family is any less sexy. My man is family oriented yet is a total ALPHA in the bedroom where it counts.


I agree. 

I know plenty of alpha men who have been cheated on by personality disordered wives. 

This whole alpha/beta thing is hogwash. It does sell books though to gullible men and is making the con man author wealthy.


----------



## Sara8 (May 2, 2012)

Machiavelli said:


> She'd harvested about 20 guys, blogged about it, and was blindsided by the instant divorce that followed.


Thank you for sharing that. 

The other interesting thing is these cheating wives get spoiled by the attractive well off affair partners they are able to attract because they are so eager to offer easy sex. 

My STBEH although a bit in the fog about the easy sex, dropped the OW like a hot potato when I found out. He definitely did not want to marry her.

When these cheating wives get out into the real dating seen, though. All they get are the dregs. And, if the husband was smart enough to ensure that the court records show that the divorce was due to cheating, these women and men, too, are branded as low-life cheaters for the rest of their lives.


----------



## Sara8 (May 2, 2012)

michzz said:


> A persuasively written article does not mean it is true in all aspects.
> 
> What it does mean is that the writer has chops--period.
> 
> ...


Actually, if you do solid research of your own on this issue, it is validated by recent numerous reputable studies that cheating is on the rise some tenfold. 

They are not sure why, but some opine it is easy internet and ensuing sex addictions that cause a greater and greater need for variety to get turned on and that leads to cheating. 

Since more woman than ever are cheating, also shown in reputable studies, due to the fact that cheating is almost considered a badge of honor among woman in their 30s, it is also easier for men to find female affair partners.

It's really just simple facts and math.


----------



## LongWalk (Apr 4, 2013)

We live in a consumer driven throw away old crap society. People are bored by old relationships. Just look a television shows. They must constantly satisfy or people switch channels. If a spouse doesn't maintain a high level romantically, its out the door.


----------



## russell28 (Apr 17, 2013)

> Women are becoming more confident about making choices. Sexual exploration -- and, yes, at times infidelity -- is just one example.
> 
> Is this a good thing? It sure is. For these women, marriage is important, but it doesn't define them. If it doesn't last, they won't be destroyed. For a woman, the ability to realize that she's not happy -- and she's going to do something about it, rather than be passive and accept whatever comes -- is empowering. She is claiming her right to feel fulfilled in relationships and sex, regardless of what society may expect of her.


This lady is deep in the fog... I wonder if her husband read this, he might want to install a VAR in her car.

Is it a good thing to lose respect of your family and children? Is it a good thing to destroy the man that's built a life for you?
Is it a good thing to be selfish and careless using the excuse that you're 'claiming your right to be fulfilled'? 

Here's an idea, before you claim that right with another man.. get a divorce. Do yourself and your husband a favor.


----------



## love=pain (Nov 26, 2012)

underwater2010 said:


> I think it a sad state of our society that it has been acceptable for women to cheat. She clearly states that her mother's generation would have basicly given a WW the scarlet letter. The truth of the matter is that we have 3 generations raised that they have the right to be happy. The problem is that many people think it is everyone else's job to mak them happy. Guess what, it is time for people to step up and take the reins into their own hands. You want more sex, then take the time. Want better sex, then speak up and spice it up. DO NOT look outside your marraige. Adultery is NOT something we should be proud of.
> 
> On a side note....I wonder if the women in the study realized how unlikely their husbands were to stay when they found out.


I believe that everyone has the right to be happy but not at the expense of others, that is the problem with people today they just don't care, if you have a dollar and I want it then I may shoot you for it but it is ok because I really wanted it to make me happy.
Very few take responsibility for themselves or their actions, we live in the take the easy road let someone else do the hard stuff world. You are right on about working a little harder to fix the marriage instead of straying, if my wife would have thought about it, fixing this before her cheating was so much easier than fixing this now.


----------



## Healer (Jun 5, 2013)

That "Dr." is a disgusting human being.


----------



## Ovid (Oct 11, 2012)

She says more women cheating is a good thing then says she doesn't advocate cheating... Run hampster run!


----------



## russell28 (Apr 17, 2013)

Ovid said:


> She says more women cheating is a good thing then says she doesn't advocate cheating... Run hampster run!


:rofl:

I loved her article on why smoking crack is healthy...

and the one about how texting while driving makes you cool...

Looking forward to next weeks article, 'why stabbing my boss in the eye is okay because I'm not happy with my job and need a new one'


----------



## Healer (Jun 5, 2013)

russell28 said:


> :rofl:
> 
> I loved her article on why smoking crack is healthy...
> 
> ...


hehehehe


----------

